# Knitting Bag



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... a rarity! Made by me for me!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so nice . . . Love the colors


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

How beautiful. I love the colors, and you got the pattern from where?


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I love it. The colors are just perfect to my taste.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, WOW--that is beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful. The liner will stabilize the bag. Smart.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that one is called Bramble Bag from Berroco.


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

This is gorgeous. The colors are wonderful. Did you glue the stitches along the handle?


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the stitch pattern and use of needles at the. Top. I'm guessing you did something to keep them from slipping out.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

How beautiful, I love the colours, my favourite


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the pattern and the colors.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats a gorgeous bag, I love the colours and the stitch pattern.
I've been looking for a knitting bag for ages, could you tall us where the pattern can be found please. Well done it is lovely !


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAHHH!! That is beautiful. My favorite colours. I haven't done popcorn stitch successfully..ever! The lining is so clever!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very impressive. How do you keep the stitches from sliding off the tip of the wooden needle?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely - great idea


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Love it! I would keep it myself as well! :-D


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it,great job!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! You are a very talented lady :thumbup:


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

That's cute. Love the knitting needles in it.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

love the colors, and the lining matches perfectly. good job.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my! I've had that pattern in my binder for over a year...was it difficult?


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I love your knitting bag. Beautiful wool, great lining, and the most creative idea to use needles. You must pass along a tip on how the keep the stitches to stay on the needles. 

This bag will go on my "must do list".


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE your bag!! The yarn colors are gorgeous and you did such a beautiful job knitting it, perfect!!!!!
I found the pattern Bramble bag but it doesn't look quite the same:
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/bramble-bag


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

very nice idea ,is that blackberry stitch as I am doing a hoody and trousers for a baby boy and it looks same stitch


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Great bag, I love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful bag and love the design.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Its such a lovely bag I had to go looking for the pattern and I found it on Berroco, its called the Bramble bag and its free.

I just did a few sample rows as I didn't know the stitch, but I managed it and it is easy. When I finish the poncho I will be making the bag in purple and aqua blue. I hope it looks as good as yours.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great bag! Love that stitch. What is it?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx

This looks like the bag, knitting needles and all.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ooohhh that is gorgeous. Love the colours.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Which yarn did you use?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Here's the link for the pattern:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx




Elaine3975 said:


> How beautiful. I love the colors, and you got the pattern from where?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, that's right re handle. 


grandella said:


> This is gorgeous. The colors are wonderful. Did you glue the stitches along the handle?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, I used glue to keep the stitches on the need (handle). 


LindaLu said:


> Love the stitch pattern and use of needles at the. Top. I'm guessing you did something to keep them from slipping out.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Here's the link:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



mumofkate said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag, I love the colours and the stitch pattern.
> I've been looking for a knitting bag for ages, could you tall us where the pattern can be found please. Well done it is lovely !


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! I used glue to keep the stitches on the needle (handle). 


boots said:


> Very impressive. How do you keep the stitches from sliding off the tip of the wooden needle?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I found it easy and the yarn I used made it a pleasure to make! 


Swtthng said:


> Oh my! I've had that pattern in my binder for over a year...was it difficult?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! I used glue to keep the stitches on the needle (handle). 


Veronica1248 said:


> I love your knitting bag. Beautiful wool, great lining, and the most creative idea to use needles. You must pass along a tip on how the keep the stitches to stay on the needles.
> 
> This bag will go on my "must do list".


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! No, that's a different pattern. Here's the link: Thank you! Here's the link:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx


LadyBecket said:


> I LOVE your bag!! The yarn colors are gorgeous and you did such a beautiful job knitting it, perfect!!!!!
> I found the pattern Bramble bag but it doesn't look quite the same:
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/bramble-bag


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

No, that's a different pattern. Here's the link to the pattern I used:

Thank you! Here's the link:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx


ParkerEliz said:


> I think that one is called Bramble Bag from Berroco.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, lovely - can't wait to see your finished items! 


crackerjack said:


> very nice idea ,is that blackberry stitch as I am doing a hoody and trousers for a baby boy and it looks same stitch


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! The Berroco pattern is different to the one I used. Here's the link:

Thank you! Here's the link:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



mumofkate said:


> Its such a lovely bag I had to go looking for the pattern and I found it on Berroco, its called the Bramble bag and its free.
> 
> I just did a few sample rows as I didn't know the stitch, but I managed it and it is easy. When I finish the poncho I will be making the bag in purple and aqua blue. I hope it looks as good as yours.
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! I call it 'Blackberry Stitch' - here's the link to the free pattern:

Thank you! Here's the link:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



Suo said:


> Great bag! Love that stitch. What is it?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, that's it! 


Patsy Ruth said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx
> 
> This looks like the bag, knitting needles and all.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! It was a while ago and, unfortunately, I didn't record the name of the yarn! It was a chunky weight though - I think it was James C Brett chunky yarn:

https://www.anniescatalog.com/collections.html?mode=list&offset=0&limit=36&criteria=yarncolkertmarble&collection_id=187



BarbaraBL said:


> Gorgeous!! Which yarn did you use?


 :roll:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Thank you! It was a while ago and, unfortunately, I didn't record the name of the yarn! It was a chunky weight though.
> 
> :roll:


Many thanks! It is lovely yarn.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I found it! Cygnet Seriously Chunky yarn in Rosella colour. I just love the colours in the yarn.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty purse!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Love the colors


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for your lovely feedback!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful bag!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice. I love the bright colors you used.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful bag and colours!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful bag ~ thanks for the pattern link too xx


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Love the colors.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a beautiful bag, you did a fantastic job! I love the fabric lining too. It matches perfectly!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

do you have the pattern for this? Or where could I get hold of it?
Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful work and I am sure you deserve to keep it for yourself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Here's the link for the pattern:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



GogoJules said:


> do you have the pattern for this? Or where could I get hold of it?
> Totally gorgeous!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's beautiful.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the bag...and I like the element of danger with the sweet color combo juxtaposed with the knitting needle points exposed


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That' very pretty. How big is it and what yarn did you use?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

That is "delicious", a most cheerful bag.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! It was a while ago and, unfortunately, I didn't record the name of the yarn! It was a chunky weight though - I think it was James C Brett chunky yarn:

https://www.anniescatalog.com/collections.html?mode=list&offset=0&limit=36&criteria=yarncolkertmarble&collection_id=187

My bag dimensions were approx.

Width: 18 ins
Height: 10 ins
Opening: 8 ins





lildeb2 said:


> That' very pretty. How big is it and what yarn did you use?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Thank you! It was a while ago and, unfortunately, I didn't record the name of the yarn! It was a chunky weight though - I think it was James C Brett chunky yarn:
> 
> https://www.anniescatalog.com/collections.html?mode=list&offset=0&limit=36&criteria=yarncolkertmarble&collection_id=187
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great knitting bag!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous bag, love the handles.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and I love the colors


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful bag, and what a good idea to use needles to keep the top from flopping about. Well done


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

This is just beautiful. You will enjoy it for many years.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

What a wonderful job you did on a beautiful, useful bag. Thank you so much for sharing. Downloaded the pattern; now to search for the perfect yarn.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful with lovely colors.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow that's terrifuc! Lucky you! Love the colors


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

You can be proud of that. I really like it. Can we purchase the pattern?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Here's the link to the free pattern:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



blumbergsrus said:


> You can be proud of that. I really like it. Can we purchase the pattern?


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

What are you going to do with the live stitches?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

There are no 'live' stitches as such as I used glue to keep them from slipping/moving on the knitting needle (handle). 


blumbergsrus said:


> What are you going to do with the live stitches?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful bag, and lined, too!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx for letting me know.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

This bag made me smile. It is super cute and creative


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi
Beautiful bag and the lining is lovely. Nice colors.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely bag! I'll bet it makes you happy every time you look at it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

that is so adorable! hope you enjoy it!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Cute!!! You did a very nice job... the color beautiful.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... do you know, it does!!! Thank you! 


gginastoria said:


> Lovely bag! I'll bet it makes you happy every time you look at it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for your absolutely lovely comments!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!! Love the lining too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...love the colours


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! This is so cool!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

:thumbup: Fun colors!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is just beautiful


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful! What a great gift for a knitter. Diane


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

very nice love the handles


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the colors


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I love this.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

This is beautiful, clever, practical and well made! I just love it!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Good for you, lovely bag!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful! Just love it!

Hazel


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love it! I have the pattern in my to do list!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

that is beautiful.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Elaine3975 said:


> How beautiful. I love the colors, and you got the pattern from where?


I would like to know as well.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's the link to the free pattern:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx


janenedrow53 said:


> I would like to know as well.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Here's the link to the free pattern:
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx


Thank you.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what beautiful work. kudos to you


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. and the idea to use the needles for the top is cute and inventive.. love it .xo WS


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Here's the link to the free pattern:
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx


There are a lot of deserved comments on your bag. I must commend you for your patience in answering the same questions over and over again. I must say again that your bag is lovely and I will definitely be making one. Thank you again for your patience and for supplying the pattern source to your KP family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I just love your bag. Your work is wonderful and the colors are awesome. Clever lining. I would love to have one just like it.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

What a good idea, I like it a lot!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're very welcome!! 


Patsy Ruth said:


> There are a lot of deserved comments on your bag. I must commend you for your patience in answering the same questions over and over again. I must say again that your bag is lovely and I will definitely be making one. Thank you again for your patience and for supplying the pattern source to your KP family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Love the colors and stitch.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful Knitting Bag.Love the colours and great lining to match. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Beautiful!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful. I made one of these a couple of years ago and get so many compliments on it from other knitters. Enjoy using it, its a sturdy little bag.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Love.love..


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Love it! And lined too. Very fine.


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

This looks like it could be the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitting-needle-knitting-bag


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

No, that's not the pattern I used.

Here's the link to the free pattern:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



Trink said:


> This looks like it could be the pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitting-needle-knitting-bag


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

It turns out to be the same download.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

It is a Pam Allen pattern - just got a slight difference with a small button/flap. 


Trink said:


> It turns out to be the same download.


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I made several of those bags very similiar years ago, don't have one at hand at the moment. Try cotton yarn for a summer look, they are such fun to make. I didn't have that needle idea tho - love it. They always get attention.

The knitting was a snap, doing the lining was the bother, but well worth it and necessary.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Are those all bobbles?????
thank you


----------



## sueand (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, it's beautiful!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're welcome! 


Trink said:


> Thank you!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, I know it as 'Blackberry Stitch'. 


smokinneedles said:


> Are those all bobbles?????
> thank you


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

OK, thank you I am new to those .


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

That's just about the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen. It's a keeper.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're welcome! 


smokinneedles said:


> OK, thank you I am new to those .


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What happens if the needles slip out?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I used glue to make sure the stitches stayed on the needle/handle. 


yorkie1 said:


> What happens if the needles slip out?


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

OK. 
I just found my new x-mass gift's.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I used glue to make sure the stitches stayed on the needle/handle.


Thank you, That is a lovely bag. Love the colors.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

love this bag and the yarn colors. thanks for sharing the name of the pattern.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

How creative you are and it is beautiful.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Gorgeous bag and such beautiful work and colours. How very talented you are. this is just lovely. xx


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Very pretty and good for you for making something for YOU!! Seems like we always are making things for someone else....we deserve stuff too!...Kudos to you for treating yourself!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's very clever. I like the use of knitting needles.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx
> 
> This looks like the bag, knitting needles and all.


Thanks for that Patsy


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it and the colors.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nicely done! The colors are my favorites!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

THAT is gorgeous, love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it!
We don't do for ourselves often enough!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute, great idea for the needles


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx
> 
> This looks like the bag, knitting needles and all.


I agree! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/bramble-bag


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

very nice - great colors :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love your knitting bag. Love the colors. Just so nice.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Great bag and a good use for those long needles that a lot of people have quit using since circulars became popular.


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

stunning, love the colors. hope you get lots of use out of it, i know that i would.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty! Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Really lovely. Such pretty colours


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Your bag is lovely!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous, love the colors


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful, I love it. &#128158;


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely. Downloaded the pattern....thank you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! You're very welcome!  


kareb said:


> Lovely. Downloaded the pattern....thank you.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow. I love the colors and the idea. So creative!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just love this! So very pretty and colorful and useful.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Love this bag!!! oh the color thank you for sharing


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Great bag, clever use for the needles&#9786;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> Are those all bobbles?????
> thank you


Technically, they're not bobbles. Bobbles generally involve knitting back and forth over three or more stitches in the middle of a row before continuing across the row. The stitch used in this is variously known as Trinity, Raspberry, Blackberry, and probably some others. There is no going back and forth in mid-row. One row is kpk in one stitch with a p3tog on each side with the following row being all purl, and - unusually - that purl row is on the right side of the fabric. 
http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/trinity-stitch.htm
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/06/knit-the-trinity-knit-stitch/





I learned it when I did the Trinity Stitch Shawl. Unless you usually knit very loosely, it helps to use a bigger size needle than you would usually with that size yarn. (I wish I'd known that before I'd done that shawl!)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you Jessica- Jean I am on the second half of the bag it's a lot of fun to knit. (very easy) I gotta go and get the fabric for the lining.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## jcbraggins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a yarn substitute? Something available in the US?


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Elaine3975 said:


> How beautiful. I love the colors, and you got the pattern from where?


awesome


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you!

Here's the link to the free pattern:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27534.aspx



Paula N said:


> awesome


----------

